
I Finally Understand Why Most Small Businesses Don't Succeed - jrs235
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/matt-roberge/i-finally-understand-why-_b_10734126.html
======
sharemywin
I think most people fail because the focus so much on "opening" the business
they forget to plan for the 6mo-2 years to get the business running. How are
you going to get customers? how many are going to keep using your products or
services? do you have enough cash to last until you get to break even? is your
market even big enough to support you?

------
F_J_H
This is all explained very well in the book E-Myth by Michael Gerber written
over 20 year ago and summarized here:
[http://bit.ly/29nSHeZ](http://bit.ly/29nSHeZ)

Key take away: Just because a person knows the "technology" of the business,
(mechanic, plumber, baker, etc.), does not mean they know the "business" of
the technology.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Not only that, but one insight I took from a recent HN thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039536))
about leaving freelancing to take a full-time job is that many freelancers
really don't want to run a business. They want to practice their craft and
find the non-technical aspects to be unpleasant.

I was really surprised to see that (granted, it's my own conclusion) because
while I want to run a tech business, I want the "business" part more than I
want the "tech" part.

